
Data Science Interview Questions from Kaggle and Apple Data Scientists - santiviquez
https://gumroad.com/l/datasciencetrivia
======
santiviquez
Hi! I am the creator of the game, I'm happy to answer any questions.

The purpose of the game is to learn theoretical concepts by playing trivia
nights with your data scientists friends.

